# Credit Union will not pay to next of kin.



## ConkeyFitzy (6 Sep 2018)

My Late Partner had a sum of money in local Credit Union, (less than €100) I was his executor and next of kin, but he designated his Son, who lives in England, to receive what was in the Credit Union. His Son came for funeral, and did not have Death Certificate at that time, just  a Doctor's Notification, and the Credit Union would not accept that. Since then the Death Certificate was given to the C. U. I have called into the Office 3 times and sent an e-mail, but this money has still not been paid to my Partner's Son - as he has no reason to return to Ireland now that his Father is deceased, why will the Credit Union not give him the money he is entitled to?


----------



## noproblem (7 Sep 2018)

Is there a solicitor involved? They may want to see the will or want to know if probate has gone through. You could always give him the money yourself. You're not going to be out of pocket and the amount is minimal in any case.


----------



## ConkeyFitzy (7 Sep 2018)

Thank you. Yes there was a solicitor, but as there was no property, or money involved it was straightforward - I was entitled to his ornaments, pictures, personal items. The only money was the small amount in the Credit Union for his Son. I cannot afford to give him the money, as I am  a Pensioner. I would have thought that the Credit Union should pay my Partner's Son.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Sep 2018)

The son should write to the Credit Union and formally request the money. 

In the letter he can refer to the three visits you have made.

They will either pay him the money or explain why they will not do so.

Brendan


----------

